# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Investing into the future - crazy idea?

## Justloadit

I get a daily letter from WealthDaily, and an article today by Jeff Siegel sparked my interest.

With the current situation in South Africa, or for the world for that matter, I think the following may be relevant.




> A Fine Line Between Crazy and Genius
> 
> Here are my top six investments for either a post-work world or a post-civilized world.
> 
> 1.	Land  If the world goes to hell, you still need to eat.
> 
> 2.	Seeds  You can't grow food if you don't have seeds.
> 
> 3.	Water  It's the foundation of life.
> ...

----------

